# How long for Chili Rasboras (Boraras brigittae) to color up?



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought some Chili Rasboras (_Boraras brigittae_) last Tuesday. In the store, they were white and not red, but had the right markings. The color was understood to be due to stress and they would color up once they got comfortable in their final tank.

However, it's now 3 days later, and I'm still not seeing any color. Their markings are correct for chili rasboras. The blue "stripe" even has the right iridescence to it.

Could they be juveniles? Or do they just need more time to color up?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

They could be juvi's or they could be females. Mine took quite a while to color up. Give it some time and see what happens


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Mine took quite a while to color up too.


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine colored up after about 3-4 days. How're your water parameters?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Which water parameters do you want? I put them in my 5g RCS tank. The tank has been going for over 4 years and is definitely cycled.

I'm concerned that they may be _Boraras urophthalmoides_ instead of _Boraras brigittae_. I did my best to get pictures, but of course, they won't stay still so it was not easy. I'll include pictures of the tank to give an idea of the environment they're in.

Here are pictures of the tank. It has my RCS colony, assassin snails, and the new fish.



















Here's a picture of the fish in question:










Here's a better picture of the fish. This one is next to one of my RCS so you can get some idea of the size.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not an expert but those look more like the Exclamation Point Rasboras (Boraras urophtalmoides). I could be wrong though.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I think that's exactly what they are. I was sold Boraras urophtalmoides instead of Boraras brigittae. I asked about the color, and the LFS owner swore they'd color up in my tank. I even specified that they were in fact "Boraras brigittae" (he only had the common name of chili rasboras on the tank). He said yes.

I do not want Boraras urophtalmoides. I'm calling the owner.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

They are cool fish, they just don't get as deep a red.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I know, but I paid $40 for fish I did not want. I would much rather use that money for fish I do want. Plus, the owner needs to know his fish are misidentified. I'm sure no one will be too happy getting these, thinking they're chili rasboras.

I'm actually a little ticked off. This is the same place in which I ended up getting a Macro Shrimp mixed in with my amano shrimp. Took up an entire day to identify the thing and then get it back out of my tank.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Just talked to the owner. I'm returning them on Monday. His voice didn't sound too thrilled, but what can he do. He should have caught this. These fish don't even have a hint of red on them.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry bud, Know how frustrating it is to think you are getting one thing but end up with something else. At least he is taking them back.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I've dropped quite a bit of money at that store so I knew he'd take them back. I'm just not at all happy about this. Getting them back out of the tank will not be fun. I'll probably have to trap them.


----------

